# Salmon Candy



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is enough brine for about 2 salmon. Take out the pin bones and cut the fillets from the back to the belly. in about 1 1/2" strips. Think the width of bacon or so.

*Ingredients:*
1 Cup Sugar 
1 ½ Cups PURE Maple Syrup
2 T Butter flavored Maple Syrup (Ms. Buttersworth)
1 ½ Cups Honey
¼ Cup Salt (Pickling)
¼ Cup Steak Seasoning (montreal)
2 T Garlic Salt or Powder
1 tsp Lemon Pepper or a Citrus Seasoning
¼ Cup Water 
Salmon
ToothPicks

Directions:
1.	Cut Salmon into 1 inch strips across the grain (from back to belly).

2.	Mix ingredients in a nonreactive bowl (plastic or glass).

3.	Put in pieces of fish into marinade. Then put into refrigerator.

4.	After 12 hours stir or shake container.

5. Let sit another 12 hours.

6.	Then take fish out of marinade and run a toothpick thru fish and let hang dry on racks or dowels over paper towel. Let 
"air dry" for 2 days.

7.	Smoke for 4 hours on lowest temp or "smoke" function.

Should just flake right apart when done.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a picture of some of it drying on dowels. I had about 3 of these tubs like this.

I used the dowels to hang it in my smoker as well.

This didn't last too long once I gave it to my nieces and nephews.... I should have locked my door. They were out on a walk and came into my house while I was at work and "raided" my frig and only left me 3 pieces out of the 12 I had saved for myself... LOL

enjoy.


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not the biggest fan of salmon. But this...This I would definitely give a try.


----------

